# Hello, I'm Josh, and I have IBS



## PreMedSax (Nov 27, 2001)

Just wanted to let everyone know there's a new face in town. I'm a 20 year old premed college student with IBS -- a very, very, very painful combination. (Mucho stress + IBS = SUCK) I have a long post on the regular forum, and don't feel like typing it again. I am weary about the diagnosis though. The physician I saw didn't run any tests. Just took the word of mouth and gave me an antispasmodic, and told me to return if things didn't improve. Well, nothing has changed really. All signs point to IBS, but I think I may go back for some tests later on. Anyways, nice to meet you all


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Welcome Josh, it is important to have the tests done to discard some other conditions that can be more serious. Try to do that first, just to be sure. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

hey josh, good to see another student around! i'm in my fourth year, out on the west coast. it's bad enough just with classes, i can't imaging doing med school, you're really brave!!! maybe you'll be the one to find us a cure? ;-) taker easy,midge.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

hey josh welcome if the medicines don't work you might try acupuncture and herbs i know a lot of people it has worked for i'm a psych major and thinking of going premed but stress makes things so much worse i don't know how you do it but good luck!


----------



## bekkieb1226 (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi Josh, I'm Becky and I'm a highschool senior who's had IBS for 4 years. I'm planning on being a pre-med major myself in the years to come. Please keep me updated on how it is to handle the stress along with the IBS and if you find anything helpful. One tip I also think might help is, I have a cousin who is in her 40's now and has had IBS since she was a teenager. She works for a major pharmacutical company and is under a great deal of stress as well everyday. Now its almost like she doesn't have it anymore because she gets accupuncture treatments occasionally and takes acidophilus pills. (available at a vitamin store) You might want to check those out, and I believe that the accupuncture can be covered by insurance. Goodluck and I hope some of this helps! Also, where do you go to school at?


----------

